# What an awesome community... :)



## Barnicle

Howsit Guys 

So yesterday I met @shaunnadan... What a cool guy !!

The reason behind this meeting was for me to receive my first mod and some rad gear that was setup for me by the awesome community!!!  Shaun showed me how to build a coil for the Tugboat mini dripper (if I'm correct) that was sent through all the way by @Ricgt from The Puff Station , brought some amazing liquids and gave me a run down on them, setup my iStick 30W and a vivi nova atty so I can vape away while I wait for the Subtank mini which should be arriving today. When I joined the forum on Sunday I received a PM from @Dassie... offering to transfer some funds for my first mod and gear so that I can get something decent. This truly is a UNIQUE forum and community! It really is overwhelming for me to be on this forum for roughly 3 days and to have already met such helpful, sharing and warm people! The appreciation from my side is immense!!!  

*Gear:*
iStick 30W
Tugboat mini Dripper
Awesome bag to carry my gear around 
Vivi nova atty
28 g Kanthal
Japanese cotton & Standard cotton

*Liquids:*
Vape king Pina Colada
Lekka Vapors Frenchy
Just "B" RY4
Skyblue Happy Holidays
Craft Vapour Pining Juliette and more!!!...

Now I might be leaving out a few of the moments to the start of my vaping journey but that is the highlights... (like I said... *O.v.e.r.w.h.e.l.m.i.n.g* )

Huge Thanks goes out to: 

@shaunnadan for your time and effort that went into helping me get started!!! 
@Dassie for the highly unexpected funds towards my first mod!!!
@Ricgt for the great message and gear all the way from Durban!!! 

*Really, truly, honestly... amazing people*  

Here are some pics of the Gear and my first mod:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dassie

Welcome! You have found friends here, and you will find lots more!. Really cool to meet you (hopefully one day in person )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Just awesome...thank you for sharing with us. All the best in your vaping journey. Please keep us updated.

Kudos to @shaunnadan, @Dassie and @Ricgt . You make us very proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

Dassie said:


> Welcome! You have found friends here, and you will find lots more!. Really cool to meet you (hopefully one day in person )


And on a side note - that is some dead sexy gear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Nicely done @shaunnadan, @Dassie, @Ricgt - you guys rock 

And enjoy the gear @Barnicle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barnicle

Dassie said:


> Welcome! You have found friends here, and you will find lots more!. Really cool to meet you (hopefully one day in person )



Hopefully soon  ! looking forward to it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle

free3dom said:


> Nicely done @shaunnadan, @Dassie, @Ricgt - you guys rock
> 
> And enjoy the gear @Barnicle



Not to forget the warm welcome from @free3dom on Sunday!  Means just as much as the rest bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ice

I would love to be gifted a i stick 30 w u lucky man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Well done guys @shaunnadan, @Dassie, @Ricgt!
Congrats on your new vaping gear and vaping journey @Barnicle!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barnicle

I am being swamped with work at the moment and it's quite hard to mention everything as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

Awesum cominity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Barnicle said:


> Not to forget the warm welcome from @free3dom on Sunday!  Means just as much as the rest bro



You are very welcome here 

Keep us updated on your vape journey - it's off to a great start

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dassie

Ice said:


> I would love to be gifted a i stick 30 w u lucky man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair - @Barnicle was already getting stuff, we just helped him to get better stuff . And apart from the kind words, this was really @shaunnadan 's initiative. He really went the extra mile and I salute you sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Barnicle

Ice said:


> I would love to be gifted a i stick 30 w u lucky man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did put up some of the funds bud ... but you could say that as well... I really cant put a price on all the gear and  I've received to get started as the thought behind it means loads more to me... It only makes me want to do the same for someone one day

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow - what an amazing story
Way to go @Barnicle and big ups to the other guys who helped you out.

Community spirit at its best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Barnicle said:


> I did put up some of the funds bud ... but you could say that as well... I really cant put a price on all the gear and  I've received to get started as the thought behind it means loads more to me... It only makes me want to do the same for someone one day


Absolutely....we have a forum for that (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/pay-it-forward/), but in the end it is more about the care and the spirit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Very nicely done @shaunnadan, @Dassie and @Ricgt
I wish good fortune upon you all for your kindness

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ice

True well glad for u man,keep on vaping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Well done guys, the giving never stops. Best Forum Ever


@shaunnadan 
@Dassie 
@Ricgt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Well done all! Keep it up!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abdul

Well done Lads

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barnicle

@


Paulie said:


> Well done all! Keep it up!!



Such Legends!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

@Barnicle it's only a please dude, enjoy the new toys! 

You can thank @shaunnadan he was the catalyst behind the whole thing, I just offered some of my old gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Barnicle

Ricgt said:


> @Barnicle it's only a please dude, enjoy the new toys!
> 
> You can thank @shaunnadan he was the catalyst behind the whole thing, I just offered some of my old gear.



Definitely!!! Shaun really did go all out to make it happen... Arigato . I'm loving the kit way too much and I can say that since I've received the mod last night... I haven't touched a cigarette

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Barnicle said:


> Definitely!!! Shaun really did go all out to make it happen... Arigato . I'm loving the kit way too much and I can say that since I've received the mod last night... I haven't touched a cigarette



And that right there is all the thanks you need to give...well done and just keep keeping away from the cigs 
It will be a somewhat challenging for a week or so, but once you get over that it's just bliss - and clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gripen

@shaunnadan, @Dassie and @Ricgt well done.this is the reason the forum is such a big success.you rock.and @Barnicle congrats on the owesome gear buddy.now you can get down to serious vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Barnicle said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> So yesterday I met @shaunnadan... What a cool guy !!
> 
> The reason behind this meeting was for me to receive my first mod and some rad gear that was setup for me by the awesome community!!!  Shaun showed me how to build a coil for the Tugboat mini dripper (if I'm correct) that was sent through all the way by @Ricgt from The Puff Station , brought some amazing liquids and gave me a run down on them, setup my iStick 30W and a vivi nova atty so I can vape away while I wait for the Subtank mini which should be arriving today. When I joined the forum on Sunday I received a PM from @Dassie... offering to transfer some funds for my first mod and gear so that I can get something decent. This truly is a UNIQUE forum and community! It really is overwhelming for me to be on this forum for roughly 3 days and to have already met such helpful, sharing and warm people! The appreciation from my side is immense!!!
> 
> *Gear:*
> iStick 30W
> Tugboat mini Dripper
> Awesome bag to carry my gear around
> Vivi nova atty
> 28 g Kanthal
> Japanese cotton & Standard cotton
> 
> *Liquids:*
> Vape king Pina Colada
> Lekka Vapors Frenchy
> Just "B" RY4
> Skyblue Happy Holidays
> Craft Vapour Pining Juliette and more!!!...
> 
> Now I might be leaving out a few of the moments to the start of my vaping journey but that is the highlights... (like I said... *O.v.e.r.w.h.e.l.m.i.n.g* )
> 
> Huge Thanks goes out to:
> 
> @shaunnadan for your time and effort that went into helping me get started!!!
> @Dassie for the highly unexpected funds towards my first mod!!!
> @Ricgt for the great message and gear all the way from Durban!!!
> 
> *Really, truly, honestly... amazing people*
> 
> Here are some pics of the Gear and my first mod:



Thats EcigsSA for you, the peeps on this forum are truly amazing. Never have I experienced a forum in this manner. I love this place  :hug:

Congrats on the new gear @Barnicle, vape up a storm bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Barnicle

DoubleD said:


> Thats EcigsSA for you, the peeps on this forum are truly amazing. Never have I experienced a forum in this manner. I love this place  :hug:
> 
> Congrats on the new gear @Barnicle, vape up a storm bud



Thanks bro...  I have experienced nothing less than awesome vibes since I've joined  ... I think I've caused the storm that's about to hit JHB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ricgt

DoubleD said:


> Thats EcigsSA for you, the peeps on this forum are truly amazing. Never have I experienced a forum in this manner. I love this place  :hug:
> 
> Congrats on the new gear @Barnicle, vape up a storm bud



Totally agree with you man. Now I've been part of a lot of forums in my time, mostly related to modified cars and generally the people are around there are a bunch of c##k's and aren't the most friendly or helpful (not all, I did meet some really cool people along the way)

ECIGSSA is another level, the vibe and comradery is like no other. I guess what keeps it all together is that we are all fighting for the same cause, all on the same page and just want a place where no question is too stupid and no one is above any one els.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Barnicle

So last night at the launch/meet I received my Subtank Mini and put it straight onto my iStick 30W... Huge upgrade compared to the vivi nova I was using. Bigger Clouds... Way better Vape... Thanks  to the awesome @shaunnadan & @Dassie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan

so on a side note. i took @Barnicle to the launch at VK.

walked him into the store and after introducing him around to the guys left him to mingle and browse.

later that evening i met up with a slightly "silvered" guy who was smiles all around.

felt like a proud old man who's son just got caught with a girl for the 1st time..... hahahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ET

Well done to all, this community keeps on managing to warm my heart with all the kindness of the awesome people on here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> so on a side note. i took @Barnicle to the launch at VK.
> 
> walked him into the store and after introducing him around to the guys left him to mingle and browse.
> 
> later that evening i met up with a slightly "silvered" guy who was smiles all around.
> 
> felt like a proud old man who's son just got caught with a girl for the 1st time..... hahahaha



I feel bad we didnt properly chat last night @shaunnadan , was looking forward to meeting you
Maybe we did but just didnt know who it was. Lol
Next time


----------



## shaunnadan

i sat next to you on the chair outside for a bit. we spoke about the something or the other.... and i cant remember cause i got home way past silver and more along the lines of golden! lol

walked into the house around 12ish and then went to rebuild the goblin to test out some sweet juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barnicle

shaunnadan said:


> so on a side note. i took @Barnicle to the launch at VK.
> 
> walked him into the store and after introducing him around to the guys left him to mingle and browse.
> 
> later that evening i met up with a slightly "silvered" guy who was smiles all around.
> 
> felt like a proud old man who's son just got caught with a girl for the 1st time..... hahahaha



Haha... you can say that again! Really enjoyed it bro! The girl being the Sigelei 150w with some looper and the aspire atlantis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Very nice upgrade there @Barnicle!

I tip my hat to you *@shaunnadan*

Reactions: Like 2


----------

